# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Ninh Thuận - Du lich Ninh Thuan

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *Du lịch Ninh Thuận - Du lich Ninh Thuan*

Ninh Thuận là tỉnh duyên hải Nam Trung Bộ Việt Nam, phía bắc giáp Khánh Hoà, phía tây giáp Lâm Đồng, phía nam giáp Bình Thuận và phía đông giáp biển Đông.



_Biển Sơn Hải (Ninh Thuận)._


Ninh Thuận là một bức tranh hài hoà giữa đồng bằng, đồi núi và biển cả. Nằm trong cụm du lịch quốc gia thuộc tam giác Đà Lạt - Nha Trang - Phan Rang, Ninh Thuận có vườn quốc gia Núi Chúa và nhiều thắng cảnh đẹp như: bãi biển Ninh Chữ, bãi biển Cà Ná, đèo Ngoạn Mục, thủy điện Đa Nhim và di tích lịch sử quí giá là các tháp Chàm: Pôklông Garai, Pôrômê, Hoà Lai,... hầu như còn nguyên vẹn.



_Bãi biển Ninh Chữ._


Đến thăm nơi đây du khách có thể tham gia nhiều loại hình du lịch: tắm biển, nghỉ dưỡng, du thuyền, leo núi, săn bắn, tham quan các di tích lịch sử, hoặc tham dự các lễ hội của người Chăm.




_tháp Poklong Garai._



_Vườn nho ở Ninh Thuận._


Mời bạn cùng *Didau.org* lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Ninh Thuận để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*1. Phương tiện đi lại*

Xe Ôtô: Từ bến xe miền đồng, đi xe Quê Hương. Hoặc xe Tuấn Tú, Liên Hưng, Hoàng Anh đón khách ở đường Lê Hồng Phong, xe Quốc Trung ở đường Trần Phú. Giờ chạy của các xe này đều từ 17 giờ trở đi và điểm đến là bến xe Phan Rang. Các bạn nên chọn giờ đi khoảng 9h tối đến 4h tới bến xe Phan Rang.

Tàu Hỏa: Từ ga SG - ga Phan Rang. Nếu đi tàu nhanh thì mất 6h đông hồ, các bạn cũng nên đi tàu vào buổi tối ra đến Phan Rang đến sáng là vừa. 

Máy bay: Tại Phan Rang không có sân bay nên các bạn phải mua vé đến sân bay Cam Ranh rồi đi Tãi hay xe du lịch đến Phan Rang. Sân bay Cam Ranh cách Phan Rang khoảng 60km.

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Ninh Thuận

----------


## thietht

Tháp Chăm 

Vịnh Vĩnh Hy

Biển Cà Ná, đẹp và thơ

Làng dệt thổ cẩm Ninh Thuận

*Lễ Hội:*

Lễ hội Kate (Ka tê) của Người Chăm  (đầu tháng 10 Dương lịch nhằm ngày mồng 1 tháng 7 Chăm lịch )

----------


## thietht

Amanoi Resort

Khách sạn Sài Gòn - Ninh Chữ

Hoàn Cầu Resort (2 sao) - (Bãi biển Ninh Chữ, Phan Rang Tháp Chàm, Ninh Thuận)

----------


## thietht

Quán thịt rừng Chiến Râu (62 Hải Thượng Lãng Ông, Thành phố Phan Rang)

Nhà hàng Sakaya và Brang

Nhà hàng Hoa Thiên Lý - (20 Hải Thượng Lãng Ông, P.Tấn Tài, Tp.Phan Rang - Tháp Chàm, Ninh Thuận).

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp Tour du lịch Ninh Thuận - Tour du lich Ninh Thuan được giới thiệu trên Didau.org*

HCM – Ninh Chữ - Vịnh Vĩnh Hy - Khu du lịch Tân Mỹ Á - HCM (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.195.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch trải nghiệm team building sôi động trên biển Ninh Chữ (3 ngày 2 đêm) - Giá 1.330.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Ẩm thực Ninh Thuận: dân dã mà khó quên

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Ninh Thuận

----------

